# My NEW 3D Printer



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

I thought this would be a *VERY NICE CHRISTMAS PRESENT* to myself this year. And with me being a CNC machinist, Solidworks user, etc. should be able to have a LOT of fun.


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

Sweet. what is first on the list?


----------



## Coley555 (Nov 20, 2016)

What can you make with these things.


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

They made a whiffle ball on duck dynasty with one this week!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

There are many kinds of 3D printers, ranging in price from the low hundreds, up to tens of thousands, and even hundreds of thousands! They print using different materials, low end printers print by melting a plastic wire like on your weed whackers. The industrial printers can now print with metals, like titanium!

Machine shops are using them for fixturing, proto types of customer parts (Our shop had to send a customers part out to another shop to have printed, now we can do it in house!) We also quoted a part to machine for a customer, and later found out they had it 3D printed out of bronze. Do a search for 3D printed parts, and you can see, there are 1000's of things to build with them, custom Christmas ornaments, custom fish tank ornaments, picture frames, etc.

The one I'm getting, has 2 heads, which allows you to print in 2 different materials, or, two different colors. And there's like 40 kinds of wire it can use. Some that have carbon fiber in them, others have bamboo fibers in them, yet there are some with bronze in them (Bronzefill 80/20 bronze to PLA), nylon, etc.

I hope this answers your question *Coley555* _"What can you make with these things."_

*Catskin* The 1st thing I plan on making, is something with my two grandson's (ages 9 and 6), like Christmas tree ornaments, picture frames, or whatever they can think up. And after that I'll be doing test objects, so I can get a fill for different materials, settings, temperatures, etc. There's a kit that you can buy from Airwolf to build your own drone, kit includes all the electronics, trans transmitter, and you print out the body and other parts with your printer. I thought that might be fun to do with my grandson's also.


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

Yes that would rock. I love playing around with the electronics stuff to like Arduino's and such too. Just the prototyping boxes for those projects almost make it worth the cost of the printer. Of course you can build a printer using Arduino controllers if you really get in the mood.

Have fun!


----------



## maskins (Jan 28, 2014)

enjoy and have lots of fun. The company I work for makes filament for them. I think the engineers have a lot fun doing testing. They even printed one of the sales lady a pair of shoes. They put a lot of pictures of what they have printed on Instagram. https://www.instagram.com/makeshaper_makeanything/ 

I got them to print me an arrow roller to check for straightness I found on thingy-verse.


----------



## Lalmeida617 (Sep 2, 2016)

I am also a Cnc programmer and Solidworks user. I am sure you will have tons of fun with that toy! Good luck  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We love our Makerbot. We have made a ton of bowhunting and archery related stuff with it. Our products are made on the printer.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> We love our Makerbot. We have made a ton of bowhunting and archery related stuff with it. Our products are made on the printer.


I subscribed to your thread *Digital manufacturing (additive manufacturing)* when you started it on March 21st 2016! I love the shelf with hooks for hub style blinds, and especially the aid you made for a family friend! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Lalmeida617 said:


> I am also a Cnc programmer and Solidworks user. I am sure you will have tons of fun with that toy! Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does the shop where you work have a website that you can share, or PM me with it. I'm always curious at what other shops look like, and what kind of parts they make.


----------



## Pyburn59 (Jun 28, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## ChasinDoes (Nov 25, 2016)

Can always make parts to make molds for metal casting parts. Went to college for Metals processing and we did a ton of 3d printed patterns for casting

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

check this out, 3D printing a house.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

ChasinDoes said:


> Can always make parts to make molds for metal casting parts. Went to college for Metals processing and we did a ton of 3d printed patterns for casting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


YES, from what I've seen so far, you can do "cold casting" from your 3D printed parts. My printer arrived on Tuesday this week, and did my 1st test part today. This thing ROCKS MY BOAT! I'm so excited to print the 2nd, and 3rd test parts. The 1st one used the left head, and printed an L, the next test will use the right head, and print??, can you guess? The final test print will use both heads. I should have said the left head has white ABS, and the right head has orange ABS, so this printer will print 2 different materials, or 2 different colors.....

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

thats cool i bet you can make all kinds of good stuff!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Some pictures,

1st is a screen shot from the Apex software that makes the code for printing.

2nd is the 3D printed part, before pulling from the printer, with all it's support material still attached. This part was downloaded from Thingiverse, credit goes to terdesigns. Print time: 4 hours 28 minutes.

3rd is a chameleon, part was downloaded from Thingiverse, credit goes to freeoutlaw for this model. Print time: 1 hour 15 minutes.

4th is a test print that comes with the printer. I stopped the print, so I could show the matrix the software generates inside the parts.

*
























*


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

1st picture is a screen shot of a part a customer wanted machined, but had it 3D printed somewhere else (picture 2)

3rd picture is of a simple model I drew up trying to print using both heads in my new printer. 
* I must say it took some research on how to model, import into the Apex software, and then print this part!*
Still more learning, and practicing to do!





















I'll try and link a video in my next post, of the printer making a part.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*Videos*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

As promised, 2 vids...........


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Go here, lots of crap and lots of good stuff

http://www.thingiverse.com/newest


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

redruff said:


> Go here, lots of crap and lots of good stuff
> 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/newest


Yes there is! Notice in my post #17, I give credit to the people who designed the snowman model, and the chameleon model, both downloaded from Thingiverse.


----------



## MNWelder (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh the things I could do with that!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Working on Christmas decorations for my brother, who's an LA Rams fan, a sister who loves cats, the other one (Christmas 2016) I'll give to my mom.

I already made the LA Rams fan one, but it didn't turn out like I wanted, *it was a 14 hour print.* (It also broke while removing the support material), so I remodeled it, added the "ram heads" enlarged other sections, and will print more solid.

Live, and Learn............


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Is that PLA material?


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

No, I haven't ordered any yet. 

(I'm hoping they give me a discount on my next purchase, because, the printer had a broken Y axis limit switch when it arrived, and someone had done a _"mickey mouse fix" _and taped a piece of plastic to the carriage, which came loose during my 14 hour print). I'm using the ABS material that came with it.

A BIG pain in the _ _ _! to remove from parts!!! :angry:


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Ordered some red, green, dark blue, and light blue ABS. So I've been working on designing Christmas decorations. Here's a few screen shots. Waiting on the new limit switch, and the different colors to get here.


----------



## wesking1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Very cool been using 3d printers and CAD Since high school back in 08.. Always thought about getting my own 3D printer as well


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I use 3D printing a fair amount at work. We send files to www.quickparts.com and get them back in about a week. We have a FDM printer, but the part strength and quality doesn't compare to the SLS process I specify when we order from quickparts. With some planning, you can use 3D printing to create base parts that could never be machined and then post-machine them to add threads, o-ring grooves, and precisely control tolerances where they matter the most. 3D printing isn't always the answer, but it's a great tool to have in the design toolbox.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*Veni Vidi Vici*, Great to here from you! Thanks for the advice, I'll look into it.

*Have a GREAT CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND!*


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Take a look at the diy hooter shooters for $160. The toughest part to make is a good grip to hold the bow. If you can come up with a good grip, you may be able to sell a few.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Remember: these things are for BUSINESS USE ONLY......


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Came across this thread waiting for my software to generate G code for my 3D printer. The Axiom looks nice. 

I have this thing running nearly 24 hours a day sometimes. Its great for product developement on unique complex items. I have learned what you design might look good on solidworks but isnt quite right in person. This way I can just print something up and get a feel if its correct quickly and adjust accordingly. 

Currently designing this product line and there isnt quite anything like it. The 3D printer is accurate enough, just the feel of the product. While the basic product is only mildly complex, there are some internal working that are much more complex. Have about 6 or 7 different versions printed up now. All have their merits but comparing them in person has allowed me to disregard, 2 of the options as inferior. determine a couple others as potentially viable but need refinement and 1-2 likely final product style candidates. Love this thing.

Using a Lulzbot Taz 6 printer. They make them locally and I went to the manufacturing place and checked it out. They have 136 machines running 24-7 making parts. Machines making machines.

I would like to get a dual extruder. 

Side note, I print primarily with PLA. Cheap and fastest medium. Lulzbut had clearance a few weeks back and rolls were 75% off or now $6.24. they only had 8 left by the time I saw it so bought them all. I would have bought 50 otherwise. 

Just started doing ABS. Much different than PLA. Definately not as dimensionally stable as PLA. PLA is nice and hard and good tolerance but thin sections like to crack if force or twisting occures. The ABS does stick but I typically can get them off. I am about to try Elmer's glue. They recommend PVA glue (cheap white glue) super thin layer, let it dry a couple mins and print. its water soluable. 

An issue I had with ABS, that you don't have on an enclosed printer, the thermal stability matters a lot. When I got to about 4-5 inches high, I had some small delamination cracks. Didn't really affect the part and what I needed it for as it was just a mock reference part but irritating. I made a cardboard enclosure and problem solved.

Like to get a the dual head for the printer. I now typically design stuff in such a way I can print or minimize support structures. By nice to have a dual head to print water soluable support structures.

My favorite to print with is Polyester. That stuff is super strong. It has a slower feed rate so takes forever and is a bit more pricy but the parts really as strong.

Take care guys!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

SilentElk,

*That's very informative!* I'd be very grateful if you would share any, tricks you have, or websites, groups, etc., that you have come across, that would quicken my learning curve in this 3D printing world.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't have many tricks. I just use the free software for toolpath generation and I think it supports most 3D printers. Cura. I think you may already have it from a screen shot I saw. I did just notice on my last print, I had been printing using 5% infill and 1.1mm wall thickness. Object was probably 3-4" diameter and 8" tall cylinder. I got serious lines where the infill contacted the outside and then the outside shrank when it cooled. This last print went 0% infill (didn't structurally need it) and 2mm wall. Part is much stronger and no lines.

3D printing is fairly simple. Try and design with no over hangs. To see what the printer was capable of, I made a small vase looking object. Started with base that was 1" diameter, 1mm wall thickness, and went up vertically and arching back. Think revolved structure so the top was much wider and the angle near the top was 45 degrees or more. I then cut a hole through all about 3/4" diameter. I printed this so I could see what angle of overhang I could get away with. Make things like that to test it.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

The software I'm using is APEX, it's built on the CURA platform, but designed to use with the Airwolf printers. It has all the codes for the cleaning of the heads, leveling of the build platform, temp's for different materials, etc.

And yes I'm learning day by day, on things like brim, raft, etc. I have a solution that comes from Airwolf called "wolfbite", it makes the ABS stick to the bed, and when it cools release's it. One application is good for many prints. Kind of $$$, but when you shell out the $$$ they want for the printer.............................Oh well..............

Have a Great Christmas!


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

just give your brother in law that L for the La rams present ,just add some more letters ,like osers ...just kidding nice machine .


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

cjjeepman said:


> just give your brother in law that L for the La rams present ,just add some more letters ,like osers ...just kidding nice machine .


*That's exactly what I did with it!* Well, I texted him a picture of it, when they lost to the Seattle Seahawks!!:mg::mg:


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*Tissue box holder*

I'm printing a tissue box holder that will rest on the driveline hump in the back seat of my truck. It will be held there with Velcro, and easily accessible from the front seat.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We just finished up printing all the prototype parts for a new Drop Away Arrow rest that will be unveiled at the upcoming ATA show.

We also printed up several new designs for a bowhunting peep sight.

Today we are printing belt loops for kydex holsters.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> We just finished up printing all the prototype parts for a new Drop Away Arrow rest that will be unveiled at the upcoming ATA show.
> 
> We also printed up several new designs for a bowhunting peep sight.
> 
> Today we are printing belt loops for kydex holsters.


Sounds like you are on top of the game with yours. *Have fun at the ATA show!* I went 3 years ago, representing our machine shop, we where looking for customers. It was in Nashville that year, and *COLD!*

This is ice *ON THE INSIDE OF MY MOTEL ROOM WINDOW!*


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

next you will want to order a mini pressure washer enclosure
removing the build up material gets tedious (and seem to poke a bunch of holes in my hands when picking it out of crannies)


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

GWFH said:


> next you will want to order a mini pressure washer enclosure
> removing the build up material gets tedious (and seem to poke a bunch of holes in my hands when picking it out of crannies)


I'm going to look at getting a bead blaster. See the link below at stratasys

http://www.stratasys.com/solutions/finishing-processes/bead-blasting

How long have you been printing, what machine, any pictures of what you printed, etc. LOL! I'm having fun with mine, and looking up information every day on what you can make with them. I want to try cold casting, etc.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I would like to know how much the printing material cost. What is an estimate for 1 cubic inch of printing material?

I am going to guess that injection molding is cheaper for multiple units but printing would be great for prototypes.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

jim p said:


> I would like to know how much the printing material cost. What is an estimate for 1 cubic inch of printing material?
> 
> I am going to guess that injection molding is cheaper for multiple units but printing would be great for prototypes.


2.2 lbs. @ amazon for $22.00. When you say "multiple" units (how many are you thinking?) I've never had a quote done on an injection mold, but, I don't think injection molds are cheap to build!









I think if you do the math...................................


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

CNC Machinist said:


> I'm going to look at getting a bead blaster. See the link below at stratasys
> 
> http://www.stratasys.com/solutions/...
> The pressure washer made things much easier.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

The time it takes to run multiple parts is not 1:1
There's not a huge difference in time to produce 1 vs 4 vs 10 pcs, providing you lay out the parts identical in the model.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

jim p said:


> I would like to know how much the printing material cost. What is an estimate for 1 cubic inch of printing material?
> 
> I am going to guess that injection molding is cheaper for multiple units but printing would be great for prototypes.


We only buy American made 3d Printer filament. It can be bought cheaper from China but we refuse to do that so we pay more. You can find China 1 Kg (2.2. Lb) spools on fleabay for $18. We pay $24 per spool but its made right in the midwest and its very god quality. When we looked at a production part we went to 3 injection molding houses for quotes. All 3 gave us great prices on parts if we bought 10's of thousands of pieces but all wanted $30,000 for tooling costs before the first part was made. 

We can buy a 3D printer for $2,000 and change on the fly and print while we sleep.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*Dumpster Diving*

So, I was taking out the trash at work the other day, and found this!









I snagged it, thinking to myself (saw blade + 3D printer) =









It's printing NOW. I will update with a picture when all done, and assembled.

I also finished the tissue box holder.









Installed in my truck.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

If you print things like that handle at an angle they hold up a little better. When you print it flat that layers parallel to the force when sawing will bust out pretty easily.
you waste more support but they hold up a little better.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

*Could you make a plastic hook that would be strong enough to withstand cold temps like -15?*


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> *Could you make a plastic hook that would be strong enough to withstand cold temps like -15?*


I'll leave that question for some of the more experienced 3D printer people in this forum. My answer on ABS, is NO. Maybe another material would work..........


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Point-N-Shoot said:


> *Could you make a plastic hook that would be strong enough to withstand cold temps like -15?*


You have not provided enough info in your question. I can print a hook that will sit in a freezer at temps far colder than that. The hook will sit there and survive temps far colder than -15 but I have not applied any load to it. The material will certainly survive cold temps but what sort of load are you talking about? What size hook? More specifics are needed. Cold temps do no harm to 3D printed items.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

It's not the temperature so much, its the loads(force)

Additive manufacturing lays down material in layers. Any force parallel to the layer is the weakest plane. And with ABS plastic layers it is very weak.
Couple things you can do to help, soak it with super glue, spray or fume it with acetone. But straight out of the printer pieces can not withstand much force parallel to the layers.

Some printers allow you to change material and it has different modulus properties. The toughest material I can print in is called Ultem.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Finished! Works great!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Good locking handle CNC Machinist!


----------



## ToddPhillips (Dec 8, 2016)

That is really cool!!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Printed out a new five spoke wheel for my grandsons toy truck. *He got it for Christmas, and it broke the same day!* Any one else on here think _they don't make things like they use to?_ Stamped Made in China!









Currently printing a cap for my 5 gallon gas can, and a 5 gallon diesel can. Here is a picture of the original cap.









And here is a screen shot from Solidworks.









I'm also working on designing a tray, for a set of 5 needle air nozzle's I have at work. That way when I open the drawer on my toolbox I can see if they are still all there. I'll post pictures of that when done.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

You aren't having fun with that printer at all are you? LOL,,

make things like they use to...tell me about! And to make things worse...you can't find replacement parts locally for anything anymore! Nobody fixes anything anymore!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

redruff said:


> You aren't having fun with that printer at all are you? LOL,,
> 
> make things like they use to...tell me about! And to make things worse...you can't find replacement parts locally for anything anymore! Nobody fixes anything anymore!


That's EXACTLY what I was saying! My latest example was that I bought a little sandblasting cabinet from a guy at work, (harbor freight). The thing leaks sand on the outside of it everywhere, the whole thing is cheaply made, glad I didn't pay full price for it!

And yes, *I'm having loads of fun with the printer*. I've been busy with other projects, and I'm now just getting back to printing things.

I read an article the other day. I guess we're called _makers_ now. Use to be called _tinkers._


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

They are a blast. Im making parts for a broken .177 pellet rifle. Also helping a local school robotics team build their unit for an upcoming competition.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Also helping a local school robotics team build their unit for an upcoming competition.


I, and the company president, did that same thing, when we first started the shop, (on weekends and evenings), (at least 30+ hours). I hope the team your helping *is there with you helping*, so they can *learn* something about engineering, designing, or machining. The team we helped wanted parts machined to some very tight tolerances, which where *NOT needed.*


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

They do all the design. All the building to. Im just printing parts for them as their printer is broken right now.


----------



## PrairieGhost (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice printer


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

PrairieGhost said:


> Nice printer


*Thanks, *Do you have a printer?


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Gas cap came out real nice. Fits snug.









Here's a screen shot of the tray I'm building for my needle nose air nozzles. It's printing now.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*It came out NICE!* Now, what should I print????? :set1_thinking:


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

3D printers are great for designing new stuff but also great for making replacement parts. My Father recently bought a used Benjamin Golden Eagle .177 pellet gun. A plastic part of the gun as shown in the red circle is just such a part. You just cant go out and buy this part.











While striping and cleaning the gun, the cap was broken.










While the part is only cosmetic, It needed to be replaced if only to keep out the dirt.










He measured the part and modeled in CREO (Pro-E)










I did the post processing. Printers dont prints part with a smooth surface even if you print with very fine resolution so if you want a good finish there is a bit of work but if the part calls for it, its worth it. Here is the finished part.










Installed. All thats left is to dull it with fine steel wool.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*VERY NICE WORK!*







:set1_applaud:


----------



## ARCHERWOMAN_KY (Jan 2, 2017)

Make polymer ar lowers?


----------



## JakeDale (Jul 26, 2016)

This is one of those things I really would like to have. Not sure what I would use It for but It is a toy....


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Its business equipment. Like any tool used by a company.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

ARCHERWOMAN_KY said:


> Make polymer ar lowers?


Most of those I have seen are a special glass-filled polymer, I do not believe the current plastics used in 3-D would withstand the stress without a catastrophic failure. Not that such a failure would necessarily be Dangerous to the AR user - but it would be mighty inconvenient to have the BCG and buffer-tube eject itself along with the stock after a few rounds....


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

JakeDale, it all depends on how you look at it.

*Here is one definition of a toy*: Something that serves for or as if for diversion, rather than for serious practical use.

*I’ve used my 3D printer for practical use, so that definition is out.*

Furthermore, I would pose the question, is a boat a toy? (To some, yes. If you use it for water skiing, it could be exercise). (If you lived on an island, it would be transportation). (If you used it for fishing, it would be for food).

So, since this is the DIY section here on AT, I also pose the question, how can you “do it yourself” without “tools.” (E.g. table saws, skill saws, hammers, screw drivers, 3D printers, etc.).

I just bought a Dremel, with a 500 piece accessory kit. I'm going to use it for finishing 3D printed parts, *among other things*. _Is that a toy?_
I also bought a small sand blasting booth, which will help with finishing 3D printed parts, *among other things*. _Is that a toy?_

My wife has a long arm sewing machine / long arm quilting machining. _Is that a toy?_

With anything you get, or have, in life, *its how you use it, that counts!*

_That’s all I’m going to say…………….._:zip:


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Is anyone willing to print a part for me? What I would like is 5 and 10 degree spacers to use with my Bowfinger Ultimate Sidebar mount to change the angle of the front stabilizer.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

PM me, I need to head for work now.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

If a 3D printer is a toy then its a toy that makes us a ton of money. Ours has paid for itself many many times over. Its kind of a license to print money. One small project itself, paid for an entire 3D printer. I dont know of many toys that can do that.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

CNC Machinist said:


> PM me, I need to head for work now.


Here is a crude sketch. I couldn't figure out how to pm it.


----------

